# Soft ivf



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi ,

Does any one know about the soft ivf & where they do it , I asked my previous clinic about this & he said this is no good for you .I had just turned 41 at the time & had a ivf tx with 8 eggs collected & 2 fertilzed & 2 grade a put back in but got a bfn.
The reason I ask is that it's been in the paper this week & they are saying (older women particularly benefit because their ovaries do not respond well to high drugs,) does any one know if this is right . I just assumed this is rubbish because what my clinic told me ,if so how can the paper print this & give us hope .

Yes this would be great ! because it's a lot cheaper & you could afford to have  a lot more goes .I would love to have others comments on this 
                                            thanks a bunch 
                                                          mistygirl xx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

The article in the Mirror gives this information plus relevant links.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/lifestyle/yourlife/kidsandfamily/2008/04/22/a-new-form-of-cheaper-more-natural-ivf-that-could-beat-infertility-and-make-you-a-mum-89520-20391376/

Here is the clinic mentioned in the article:

http://www.createhealth.org/

You may want to do a search on Fetility Friends to find others who are going to this clinic. I found this info.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=search2

Here are other women on ff who are discussing Soft/Natural ivf:-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120546.0

I would be interested to see what their live birth rates are over 40. Personally, I really do not rate this clinic... just don't have a good feeling about it... but that is a totally personal opinion .. Basically, I have looked into create and the results from the Utrecht study and there is no mention of success rates over 40 which I would be interested in....

Just found this paper from the consultant director of Create Health. I don' think these results are impressive - age only goes up to 40 and need four consecutive goes to achieve a 32% success rate overall (this 32% included all age groups from 20s - 40 and did not break this success rate down into age as far as I can see).

See what you think:-

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/reprint/16/2/259?maxtoshow=&HITS=10&hits=10&RESULTFORMAT=1&author1=nargund%2C+g&andorexacttitle=and&andorexacttitleabs=and&andorexactfulltext=and&searchid=1&FIRSTINDEX=0&sortspec=øˇæ∞($

Once again, I really don't rate Create and don't think this is the best clinic for over 40s personally....

Daisy

/links

x


----------



## jayne-ann (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi

I an attending Create Health under Dr Nargund. I read an article tat she had written and also had a friend who had experienced hyper stimulated ovaries so this worried me. Anyway I am 42yrs soon to be 43, can't quite believe it and have recently undergone my first Natural, low stimulation IVF eventhough I had a BFN it was a relatively easy process, scans alternate days to monitor follicle growth, two injections for 3 days and then egg collection. Egg collection was particlarly an anxious time as there only 1 follicle which I was assured was normal but of course didn't know if there was an egg. There was, and a good embryo. I am definately trying this again and Dr Nargund did recommend this for the more mature woman! I hope this helps and good luck

Jayne xx


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi daisyg

Thankx so much for going to all that trouble & looking all this up ,it's just what I thought it would be ,it's really not a option for me as I have been on max dose stimms. I am glad you have replied   I have read lots of your posts & would like to pm you another time if thats alright  about what tests to take at the Lister.

Hi Jayne-ann i've pm'd you & blown you ome bubbles to welcome you 
                                        
                            mistygirl xx


----------

